# King Adam--House Guest for a Week



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I thought you might get a kick out of these. I DO NOT think bucklings should be in the house for a week---no matter how often you change them!! :hair:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=a1ztfkw.c4dkhtzc&x=0&h=1&y=-w0hune&localeid=en_US

Candy :sun:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Too cute!! Is that a onesie that the little guy has on?? Was he sick or did you just feel like having a house goat?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Candy, but he looks so innocent. What a doll.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome - thanks for the idea for my little Turner Butt! hehehe!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Yea, he was sick.  The vet did blood work--fecal, nothing out of the ordinary. He was just so thin and had no energy. I was worried. Vet wanted him in the house to closly moniter intake. Once he was away from the other 2, he gained 4 # in a week. We had him on Nutra Drench, B Complex, Probios, Meat Maker Minerals.
Yes, a diaper and a onsie is a MUCH NEEDED outfit when you have a buckling in the house. :hair: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol so far I've only had does in the house. Still no fun to try and keep a diaper on. But it looks like he is cool with it. :wink:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

The onesie is the answer! It holds the diaper in place. Doelings are easier, bucklings you need to make sure that Mr. Winky is fully covered.
Candy :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr. Winky - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

That is too cute! And the onesie is a great idea. :thumbup: But you didn't tell him what the onesie said on the back did you? "Little Miss Fire Cracker" You wouldn't want to hurt his future manly complex. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so adorable...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute


you can just get those wraps they use for male dogs and you put a poise pad in there and they are good to go. Will have little berries around the house but those are easier to clean up. 

Worked well for me :shrug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I tried those Stacey, but they slid to his hips and Mr. Wink found his way beyond the poise pad and I had problems. I think they would work much better on the does.
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

kelebek said:


> Mr. Winky - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: Poor boy.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

OK, Ashley & Allison, I think "Mr. Winky" is a very nice name for a very nasty but necessary part of his anatomy. :slapfloor: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CANDY!! He's gorgeous!!! And I agree that keeping "Mr. Winky" under wraps is an absolute must!!! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I guess it is better than Wiggle Worm. :ROFL: Thats what my neighbors kids use to call them! :ROFL:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

That got a big belly laugh from me! "Wiggle Worm", I love it! :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Candy - all wiggle worm aside - 

Have you contacted the breeder about this little guy? The reason that I ask is that I know that you haven't had him long and this has been going on for some time. I wonder if he has some type of genetic defect or maybe there are others that came down with this same thing and the breeder doesn't know that he is sick - but knows what is wrong to help you out....

Just a thought.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the breeder is Sweet Gum Mini's?? If I remember correctly. . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I didn't know - :? It was just a thought to talk to the breeder. The only reason that I suggested is that when I had my Bordeaux mastiff - she died of GVD (bloated and then her stomach turned) at 2 years of age. She also had an eye issue that I took her to the specialist for. When I contacted the breeder, she mentioned that this has come up a few times in her breedings and so she retired that specific breeding pair.

It was just a thought.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Yes, Sweet Gums is the breeder. We've been in contact with each other and she has been very helpful and supportive with all my questions. Since he gained weight when he was in the house, the vet feels that the 'girls' just hogged the feed. He is just the sweetest little goat. So laid back. Nothing seems to bother him. He just 'goes with the flow', so to speak. He just wants to be loved on all the time. His energy level is up and he is doing so much better. He just has a different personality than my other spoiled brats. He's the first buck I ever owned and I expected him to be a wild little 'horn toad' but that's not his personality. He does know that he can use Mr. Winky for more than to pee. It just took him a bit longer to figure things out.
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As a first time buck owner Candy, I can tell you that his personality is the very best kind that you want a buck to have, just don't be a sucker to all that sweetness in another year! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol yeah, you wont be kissing him on the nose next year. :ROFL: 

And Mr. Winky is going to be a lot hard to control. :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You just wait til he tongue flaps up YOUR arm!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I know--I know---I'm just enjoying him while I have the chance. Won't last long! LOL
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Ashley, how did you know I kissed him on the nose? You must be psycic!
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Cause I did that with Bambi... but he's way too stinky now.  LOL

He was sweet like Adam... but then he found his "Mr. Winky"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O the joys of having "baby bucks" :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol Candy I almost forgot that I have his sire.  

He is looking good. Any more pic's of him?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

No, but I'll get a few more and let you see him. If his sire is as sweet as he is, you've really got a gem! Does he have blue eyes?
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Larkspur is still a bit shy until he sees that I have treats. Then he is all over. He is also very wide in the back. I just love him so far and can't wait to breed him to some of my girls. I think he is going to get one or two of my juniors in January. 

Yep he has blue eyes and has so far only thrown blue eyes.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a buck named Larkspur too, part of our 2007 theme.


----------

